# Escort shotguns reviews



## supert

i was wanting to buy a new shotgun for this waterfowl season inexpensive just beat around gun for some local swamps. stuck in between the beretta 3901 max 4 or the the escort max 4 has anyone had any experience out of any of these guns pros and cons thanks alot


----------



## Scottyhardison

Both are gas auto loaders. Never shot an escort but have a buddy that says it's a dirty gun, by that I mean it needs to be cleaned often. I have shot a 3901 they are a tad on the heavy side but are fairly well balanced, swing well, will take a beating, and made entirely in the USA. That being said I think your best budget waterfowl autoloader right now is Stoegers 3500 and 3000 but if your stuck on a gas auto I'd go with the 3901. Although I would not get it in max 4 that stuff is bright on GA woods and waters. APG is better suited. Wish they would factory dip them in buck brush that stuff disappears here.


----------



## JMHendley

i shoot the stoger m2000, great gun so far, ive had it completely submersed several times on accident and it keeps on shooting. there priced well to be an inertia driven gun, (like the benellis) and they dont "hang up" like the gas systems do when they get dirty


----------



## fishndinty

I have an Escort in flat black and it has been good to me.  It does need cleaned but I do that anyway to keep rust off.


----------



## emusmacker

Beretta or the Stoeger


----------



## Dustin Pate

I also have the Stoeger 2000 and it has been flawless through 2 season of ducks and doves. Anything from 1oz target loads to 3 inch turkey loads.


----------



## Boudreaux

emusmacker said:


> Beretta or the Stoeger



...x2


----------



## dawg2

supert said:


> i was wanting to buy a new shotgun for this waterfowl season inexpensive just beat around gun for some local swamps. stuck in between the beretta 3901 max 4 or the the escort max 4 has anyone had any experience out of any of these guns pros and cons thanks alot



Here is info on the manufacturer:  http://www.hatsan.com.tr/company.asp

I would personally go with the Beretta.


----------



## jsav

Yall must have gotten some better made stoegers because mine would hang and tear the side of the shell atleast 3 times during a duck hunt.  I have just recently purchased a remington versa max, and I am loving it so far.


----------



## Kd22

Check out the Frachi Affinity. They are very good guns and are under $700. I got to shoot one a few weeks ago and it performed flawlessly. Fairly light weight and doesn't kick bad.


----------



## clent586

I am partial to Beretta myself. I own a 390 Extrema, Pintail and an A303. Make sure the gun fits you first and foremost. If you have to fight the gun, it does not matter how reliable it is because you wont enjoy it either way. Go out and shoot the different ones your looking at if you have the opportunity. Every gun feels and shoots different. I hunt with several guys who swear by Benelli.......great guns but they have too short LOP for me to feel comfortable with it. I have no idea on reliablity in the Escort. I believe the 3901 is the cheaper model of the Beretta's but I know some who have owned them and love them. A guy we use to hunt with in SWLA had his 3901 bought at Walmart strapped to his 4-wheeler the entire duck season and never cleaned it.......not advising this, but it worked for him I guess. Just my $.02


----------



## Big Doe Down

Kd22 said:


> Check out the Frachi Affinity. They are very good guns and are under $700. I got to shoot one a few weeks ago and it performed flawlessly. Fairly light weight and doesn't kick bad.



This is great advice. I own one too and love it.


----------



## Hornet22

Big Doe Down said:


> This is great advice. I own one too and love it.



Sooooo, what are you saying? The Escort ain't no good?


----------



## Scottyhardison

Franchi's make some awesome O/U shotguns, but make no mistake about it the I12 and the other Inertia driven auto loaders that Franchi puts out are nothing more than a higher priced Stoeger not saying there's anything wrong with them just saying that if you shoot a Franchi you just paid more.


----------



## brobi9

x3 on the stoeger.. 

I love my 3500


----------

